# poudriere downloading base.txz is painstackingly slow



## Alain De Vos (Oct 2, 2021)

Downloading the 200MB file base.txz using poudriere takes about 20 minutes.

```
/usr/local/bin/poudriere jail -c -a amd64 -v $REL -j $JAIL
```
Is there a problem with freebsd servers or poudriere ?


----------



## zirias@ (Oct 2, 2021)

There's some kind of networking problem. Kind of unlikely it's "with freebsd servers", but I can't tell for sure, didn't download anything from there in the last couple of hours.

(IOW, installing a new poudriere jail, the download of the distribution tarballs never was slow for me in the past – so I'm pretty sure there is NO problem with poudriere. It probably just uses fetch(1) anyways, but I didn't check…)


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 2, 2021)

If you require the sets for the jails setup quite often ports-mgmt/poudriere supports local repositories on the same machine as host to download. Experimenting a lot with poudriere, I have set up such a repository:

poudriere.conf


> # the host where to download sets for the jails setup
> # You can specify here a host or an IP
> # replace _PROTO_ by http or ftp
> # replace _CHANGE_THIS_ by the hostname of the mirrors where you want to fetch
> ...


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2021)

There are many local mirrors that you can use for that.

This is what I have set for example:

```
# the host where to download sets for the jails setup
# You can specify here a host or an IP
# replace _PROTO_ by http or ftp
# replace _CHANGE_THIS_ by the hostname of the mirrors where you want to fetch
# by default: ftp://ftp.freebsd.org
#
# Also note that every protocols supported by fetch(1) are supported here, even
# file:///
# Suggested: https://download.FreeBSD.org
FREEBSD_HOST=ftp://ftp.nl.freebsd.org
```


----------

